

Cambridge ousts Harvard as world's best university - petercooper
http://www.guardian.co.uk/education/2010/sep/08/cambridge-worlds-best-university-harvard

======
james1071
I am not sure that this is worth arguing about, but would question the ranking
of MIT.

